# WHAT MEDICATIONS WORK FOR YOU



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Forgive me if there is a thread on this but I would like to know what medications people use for DP/DR? What works well for symptom management and what medications do you suggest? WHAT MEDICATION HAS WORKED OR IS WORKING FOR YOU?


----------



## infinite loop (Jun 4, 2013)

Lexapro seems to be somewhat helping my DP/DR, but I'm still in the early part of treatment with it so maybe (hopefully) it'll help me fully recover after a few months.

I will say though that it hasn't done anything for my OCD yet which is kind of disappointing.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm on 10 mg of lexapro 5th day. Very early in treatment, obviously. But, the side effects feel certainly minor compared to other ssris I've tried. Seems to already be making me feel a bit happier


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, please keep me updated on the Lexapro


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine you know Effexor,helped last time,I am goint to my psychiatrist in two weeks to put me back on it


----------



## CarolHaymen (Nov 20, 2013)

Doberg said:


> Thanks for sharing, please keep me updated on the Lexapro


Hey, please consult your physician before you go for it. He knows the best medication for you.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

we are thinking of doing Zoloft and lamictal with ativan


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Efexor helped me a lot. But it depends from person to person


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been taking 20 mg lexapro, 200 mg lamictal, and 2 mg of Klonopin. It's the best combo I've found for myself, in my 20 years of dp/dr.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry for the late response Selig. It's hard for me to say where I am in recovery, I haven't had a panic attack in a long time. I've accepted the fact that this is permanent. The hardest thing for me is time, watching everyone around me grow older,it just goes by so fast and my memory is pretty shot. I see pictures that were taken a few years ago and they seem unreal. Side effects are pretty minimal at this point since I've been on these meds for so long, low sex drive, if I'm not careful I can sleep for a really long time.

I think there are many situations I avoid in my life that trigger feelings of dp/panic. Going out into the world and doing things, I kind of stay by myself and hang out with only a couple close friends, and my family. I know It's not a good way to live life, but it keeps anxiety levels down. Maybe my new years resolution will be to try and get out more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Nabber..

Dissociative disorders have a very high recovery rate. Why would you say "I've accepted the fact that this is permanent?" Is it the dissociation you're talking about when you say it's permanent?

Someone recently on dpsh said their therapist told them their dp/dr was permanent (I can't remember who it was). If a therapist said that to me, I'd walk out the door and never go back. Find someone who knows their stuff, not some fool who makes up their own truth to hide their inadequacies.

P


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Philo said:


> Nabber..
> 
> Dissociative disorders have a very high recovery rate. Why would you say "I've accepted the fact that this is permanent?" Is it the dissociation you're talking about when you say it's permanent?
> 
> ...


I'm going on twenty years with this, and I remember life before DP/DR. I remember feeling 'alive'. I'm just being honest when I say I've accepted this as permament. Thing's without a doubt get better, but it's still there. Everyone is different though, so if someone can completely recover from this that just proves a point that it may not be permanent.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I completely agree with what you are saying Selig, it's just really hard sometimes. It's a nasty thing but I try to tell myself if I go to work every day, mow the yard, do the dishes it might be enough, but I know it isn't. So yea, it has a pretty big impact on me and I obsess about it all the time. It makes me really depressed at times, living in my comfort zone.


----------



## cl1mb123 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm on Lamictal only. I started at 25mg, 50mg, 100mg, then 150mg. Though it isn't even much, when I was on 150mg, I felt sort of numb.. so I went back down to 100mg. However, even when I started at 25mg I felt like I instantly felt somewhat better. To be clear, the DP is 100% still there.. but the fear and the bottomless pit in my stomach is less often and is not as bad as it used to be.

The psychiatrist diagnosed me as having mania and possibly bipolar 2 disorder. To be clear, I went through a lot of things before I finally found this psychiatrist who actually helped me (and I'm doing therapy too). I've been on it for exactly 6 months now.

I often still think about suicide (because I wonder if this is permanent) and I definitely still have DP episodes and think about DP a lot.

This weekend is actually the 1 year anniversary of the start of my DP (after a drug usage / traumatic experience).

Not sure if this helped anyone, but thought I'd let you know that it was miraculous for me. Now if it could just got away completely.. where's the switch? Kidding.


----------

